# The only good use for Dynamat Original



## customtronic

A few guys asked me how I did this in my car so here it is. Lay a sheet down, cut out your logo or design and then vinyl wrap.


----------



## circa40

Dude that's BADA$$!


----------



## imjustjason

That's killer!! I'm sure that took some time and patience to cut that logo.

I have done something similar to that before. I have a buddy that owns a sign shop and I have him cut me a logo in what he calls "sandblast mask," it's what they mask off signs that are going to be sandblasted with (obviously), it's raised enough to get a shadow logo like that but he uses the computer plotter to cut it. Saves me a LOT of time.

Excellent work. Love the ergonomics.


----------



## WuNgUn

How do you get your vinyl to conform so well?


----------



## customtronic

WuNgUn said:


> How do you get your vinyl to conform so well?


That's the only tricky part. Good glue, some heat, and alot of patience.


----------



## customtronic

imjustjason said:


> That's killer!! I'm sure that took some time and patience to cut that logo.
> 
> I have done something similar to that before. I have a buddy that owns a sign shop and I have him cut me a logo in what he calls "sandblast mask," it's what they mask off signs that are going to be sandblasted with (obviously), it's raised enough to get a shadow logo like that but he uses the computer plotter to cut it. Saves me a LOT of time.
> 
> Excellent work. Love the ergonomics.


That's a great idea. I'm going to ask my sign guy about that. Thanks!


----------



## aztec1

Wow, that looks great! How did you transfer the design? Overhead projector maybe?


----------



## Flam3h

Wow, excellent job there


----------



## customtronic

aztec1 said:


> Wow, that looks great! How did you transfer the design? Overhead projector maybe?


LOL....I used the cardboard box the 1100.1 came in. I carefully pealed the cardboard apart and spray glued it to the mat. I then used a steel ruler and an exacto knife. It took about an hour or so. BTW...thank you all for the good comments!


----------



## aztec1

customtronic said:


> LOL....I used the cardboard box the 1100.1 came in. I carefully pealed the cardboard apart and spray glued it to the mat. I then used a steel ruler and an exacto knife. It took about an hour or so. BTW...thank you all for the good comments!


Pretty cool that it fit on the panel you made! Good job man looks very nice!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

Very inventive and clever use of Dynamat, Steve.
Much easier than using 3mm (1/8") MDF like I usually do for embossed logo's.

Mark


----------



## customtronic

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Very inventive and clever use of Dynamat, Steve.
> Much easier than using 3mm (1/8") MDF like I usually do for embossed logo's.
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark. I can't take all the credit though. I know I've seen someone else do this on one of the forums a while back.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Came out super clean. Just gotta have some faith in that glue eh?


----------



## customtronic

SUX 2BU said:


> Came out super clean. Just gotta have some faith in that glue eh?


Definately. The correct glue is a must. Nothing in a rattle can will be good enough. I use Weldwood Landau Top Adhesive and a cheap $15 suction feed paint gun from Harbor Frieght. I've had this panel in the Magnum for two full seasons and no issues at all with the glue failing me.


----------



## imjustjason

How do you clean your spray gun when you get done using the contact cement? What type of nozzle are you using?


----------



## customtronic

imjustjason said:


> How do you clean your spray gun when you get done using the contact cement? What type of nozzle are you using?


I just use reducer or paint thinner to clean the gun. I think the nozzle is a 1.8 or 2.0. I always buy the cheap guns for spraying glue. At $15 even if you only get a few uses out of it that's fine. Once you start using a spray gn you'll never want to use the rattle can again. Even the best spray can glue sucks compared to the landau top adhesive. Just my two cents.


----------



## imjustjason

customtronic said:


> I just use reducer or paint thinner to clean the gun. I think the nozzle is a 1.8 or 2.0. I always buy the cheap guns for spraying glue. At $15 even if you only get a few uses out of it that's fine. Once you start using a spray gn you'll never want to use the rattle can again. Even the best spray can glue sucks compared to the landau top adhesive. Just my two cents.


I've been using a gravity feed gun with a 1.5 nozzle and no matter how much I clean it with reducer / laquer thinner it always sprays a smaller pattern on the next use!!! I need to try changing nozzle or visit harbor freight!! Thanks for the help, just seeing how you were doing it.


----------



## lowpoke

Jesus, that looks cool.


----------



## Ge0

I'll be the next guy in line to say job well done. I love your car. Clean yet functional. It's a shame I'll probably never get to hear it.

Everyone browsing through this thread should also check out Steve's thread on making the tub for his amps. Lot's of good ideas to be had there too.

Ge0


----------



## FoxPro5

I opened this thread expecting something much different, that's for sure.

I would never have the patience for that, so kudos to you and thanks for sharing.


----------



## SSCustoms

That's a great idea! The end result looks fabulous!


----------



## kota_sounds

and the best part is thats really all the dynamat you really need in the whole car :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## customtronic

kota_sounds said:


> and the best part is thats really all the dynamat you really need in the whole car :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


As far as the Dynamat Original goes, you got that right. It sucks for what it was designed for. Dynamat has a new product out that they showed at CES. The stuff seems to be much better than anything they currently had out. Personally, I use Hushmat and have been very pleased with it. I'm going to be giving Raamat a try in my next build to see if I like it. The price is alot better and it looks to be a good quality product. I know quite a few guys on the forums use it and like it.


----------



## ANT

customtronic said:


> As far as the Dynamat Original goes, you got that right. It sucks for what it was designed for. Dynamat has a new product out that they showed at CES. The stuff seems to be much better than anything they currently had out. Personally, I use Hushmat and have been very pleased with it. I'm going to be giving Raamat a try in my next build to see if I like it. The price is alot better and it looks to be a good quality product. I know quite a few guys on the forums use it and like it.


 
Raammat is a good product for the money. No denying that.

If you are talking about the Dynamat Lite product they showcased at CES, I would be hessitant to say it is better. Just different.
Another marketing angle to hit, another way to increase profits.
The product is thinner, lighter and less expensive to produce than their Dynamat Extreme product. Just a cheaper version to compete against all these cheaper brands that have poppep up over the last few years. Not a better version at all.

ANT


----------



## boogeyman

great install very clean......... Ive used the dynamat method for raised lettering.........but what i did was took a logo down to the local sign shop and they can scale down or scale up to the size you want and have them print you a sticker to the size you want and stick that on the dynamat and cut around that maybe a lil easier than using the cardboard.and it only costs about 2-7 dollars depending on the size.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

My Buddy 
> Steve<
>Hock<

Dose that great work too you guys make it look eazy!
and for the record dont try it with extream!!

looks good man!


----------



## Bushj311

Great idea. Looks good too.


----------



## pjc360

This is a great use of Dynamat. I will be using this when I redo my install in the spring.

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## legram

can this be done w/o the use of a heat gun? and can someone post some tips on how to "stretch properly"


----------



## sotelomichael

looks pro


----------



## RZALECTA

Nicely done


----------



## bball09124

Cool, I bet that took a lot of patience as well as a steady hand.


----------



## customtronic

bball09124 said:


> Cool, I bet that took a lot of patience as well as a steady hand.


Hey guys...thanks for all the kind words. Yes it does take a good bit of patience. I suggest trying something smaller at first, maybe an automotive symbol or something. It will be alot easier than my Zapco logo with all the heatsink lines. After you've done it a time or two it's not that bad.


----------



## 2KExcursion

That came out sweet. I think I'm going to put some flames under my headliner in my excursion. Excellent work.


----------



## customtronic

2KExcursion said:


> That came out sweet. I think I'm going to put some flames under my headliner in my excursion. Excellent work.


I don't know if I'd use the Dynamat under a headliner. I think you'd be better off using some 1/4" closed cell foam instead. It's alot cheaper, you can cut it easily with scissors and most important it will stick alot better to cloth or hardboard upside down. You can probably find it at an upholstry shop. Good luck and post pics.


----------



## 2KExcursion

Doh! Yea, that's what I meant. I'm not going to use dynamat for it. I will use foam because I want the flames to be rounded on the tops, not just flat.


----------



## blacksvtf03

Damn! Glass I found this thread before I did the covering of my false floor. Now I have an idea of how to kick it up a notch BAM! Emeril style lol


----------



## 240sxguy

Wow, my magnum is sitting outside and I am very impressed with your ability to conserve interior space.


----------



## redearedslider5

niiice, thats decent!


----------



## swong46

wow, that is nice

someone did something similar with a fiberglass box by putting WRX and the subaru stars under carbon fiber vinyl


----------



## MachRc

props!


----------



## miphonematt

Very sick man, very very sick.


----------



## TheDavel

swong46 said:


> wow, that is nice
> 
> someone did something similar with a fiberglass box by putting WRX and the subaru stars under carbon fiber vinyl


guilty- probably not who you are refering to though...

And a side note- you can get the same results with vinyl... spray glue a layer of vinyl down... take your design (I usually print it out on paper) then spray glue it on top of the vinyl, then take a new razor blade and cut your design out. After that it is vinyl wrapping 101... heat, paitence and a blunt edged object.


----------



## Ram4ever

Customtronic, that custom art you did really kicks tail and writes home about it!

Would you be willing to clue me in on where you located the Landau top adhesive? It sounds like a pretty exciting product with lots of potential...

(As Alice Cooper looks over my shoulder, muttering something like "I have other uses for you, my dear...)

;0)

I'd been thinking of doing something like this, only with pressed foam covered with fabric for on my van's doors. But, I like your idea at least 50 times better! That vinyl is awesome looking, would resist the weather hitting the doors when they're open, (I leave them open a lot...) and the mat wouldn't even necessarily have to be one of the audio mats... I could use closed cell neoprene or something along those lines, so I wouldn't have to be concerned with melting mats or rotting open cell foam.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## customtronic

Ram4ever said:


> Customtronic, that custom art you did really kicks tail and writes home about it!
> 
> Would you be willing to clue me in on where you located the Landua top adhesive? It sounds like a pretty exciting product with lots of potential...
> 
> (As Alice Cooper looks over my shoulder, muttering something like "I have other uses for you, my dear...)
> 
> ;0)
> 
> I'd been thinking of doing something like this, only with pressed foam covered with fabric for on my van's doors. But, I like your idea at least 50 times better! That vinyl is awesome looking, would resist the weather hitting the doors when they're open, (I leave them open a lot...) and the mat wouldn't even necessarily have to be one of the audio mats... I could use closed cell neoprene or something along those lines, so I wouldn't have to be concerned with melting mats or rotting open cell foam.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks. I buy the landau top adhevise from a local upholstry shop but I bet if you google it you can probably find someplace that stocks it. You can also use the Weldwood contact adhesive found in Home Depot or Lowes. I don't think it works as good but it's close, cheap, and easier to find. Keep in mind you will need to buy a cheap glue gun ($15 at Harbor freight) and use a compressor to shoot the glue.


----------



## Hextall 27

Is this it?

DAP Products - Construction Adhesives - DAP® Landau Top & Trim High Heat Resistant High Solids Contact Adhesive


----------



## Ram4ever

Wow, if that isn't it, it sounds like it should be! I like the sound of the DAP adhesive being a high-heat resistant material that gets stronger with age. Sounds a lot like the thermoset adhesives used on the voice coils we all love so dearly!

There's an upholstery shop a few miles down the road from me that does a lot of boats and tops for convertible cars; I'll check with them.

I already have a wide range of paint guns, from air brushes up to HVLP with 2.5 setups. I'm curious if the DAP adhesive in pails would require much thinning; usually I associate materials in pails with pretty heavy consistency. I hope I can find it in less than 5-gallon bucket quantities...

Thanks!


----------



## tinctorus

Ram4ever said:


> Wow, if that isn't it, it sounds like it should be! I like the sound of the DAP adhesive being a high-heat resistant material that gets stronger with age. Sounds a lot like the thermoset adhesives used on the voice coils we all love so dearly!
> 
> There's an upholstery shop a few miles down the road from me that does a lot of boats and tops for convertible cars; I'll check with them.
> 
> I already have a wide range of paint guns, from air brushes up to HVLP with 2.5 setups. I'm curious if the DAP adhesive in pails would require much thinning; usually I associate materials in pails with pretty heavy consistency. I hope I can find it in less than 5-gallon bucket quantities...
> 
> Thanks!


No you shouldnt need to thin down the dap adhesive at all

When I worked at sound advice/tweeter we would use the dap adhesive for EVERYTHING and all it required was a spray gun with a little larger nozzle and some pressure behind it and it would shoot out of the guns with no problem at all

Just make sure you clean the gun afterwards if you arent going to be using it for awhile because the adhesive will gum up in the nozzle and be a real pain to get out

We just use to run some cleaner through it like alcohol or pain thinner and never had a problem


----------



## Hextall 27

I've used that DAP before, that's why I asked if it was what you used. I recommend it


----------



## tonym

I CONCURE.

dap is GREAT...


----------



## ShakingHorizons

That is just insane.......I know what I will be doing on my next install!!!


----------



## customtronic

That DAP glue looks about right.


----------



## shadyLS6

looks killer, any other pics of examples?


----------



## nebur8

very clean!


----------



## WRX/Z28

I love that trick. That's how we did the embossing on the 2010 challenger in the gallery. We've used it on panels that go upside down, but we're usually gluing it to wood, and not relying on the dynamats adhesive...


----------



## e36bumpin

Looks amazing....it is so exact!


----------



## customtronic

shadyLS6 said:


> looks killer, any other pics of examples?


I re-did the amp rack in my Magnum right before MECA Finals. Here's a pic of the new cover.


----------



## southpawskater

So sick! Do you have a build log of your sub boxes and amp rack? I’ve been looking at Magnums specifically because of the cargo area and the huge kick panels.


----------

